# Tuesday 7pm - Nass



## Trev (Jul 6, 2010)

Hitting Nass @ Scoville for 7pm.

Not a miles run, not really anything but an hourish of putzing around and sweating in the woods vs. at home.

There are some rocky ups n stuff I want to session... by the truck trail intersection... maybe Brian's rock.. a couple of ups on the sessions side of things that I want to work on.

Anyone interested... Scoville in 45 ish.

Something you wanna work on today, that you dont want to waist your time on during normal runs... this is a perfect day.

Also a good day to drop 30 lbs of water weight and chance death.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 6, 2010)

Did you make it out Trev? Didn't see your vehicle when I drove past Lamson's Corner a little after 8pm. It was hot out in the woods this evening but completely bearable actually think the bugs where worse than the heat!


----------



## Trev (Jul 6, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Did you make it out Trev? Didn't see your vehicle when I drove past Lamson's Corner a little after 8pm. It was hot out in the woods this evening but completely bearable actually think the bugs where worse than the heat!



I pulled out about 8-8:05.  Just a quick 'hit it n quit it' hour.

A-frames + drop (now complete with a down ramp).. twice..
Rules Jewels.. twice to confirm ownership..

Riding was Jug A Lug...  Truck Trail.... Sessions... Car...  -- I don't have all the names down, but you get my drift.

Sessioned a couple little things.. like the rock at the intersection near the rusty truck ...  it's a small up ... but nasty little approach.. so I played on it.

Anyhow.. was nice quick hour.

Bugs sucked.


----------



## Trev (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh ya, took me 9 minutes to get there from my new place.

lol.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 6, 2010)

Trev said:


> Oh ya, took me 9 minutes to get there from my new place.
> 
> lol.



Nice!!


----------



## 2knees (Jul 6, 2010)

twice to confirm ownership.....


make sure you make it to highland if we ever go.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> twice to confirm ownership.....
> 
> 
> make sure you make it to highland if we ever go.



This sounds like a challenge to me.

I still want to get both of you to Nam.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2010)

Trev said:


> .
> 
> A-frames + drop (now complete with a down ramp).. twice..
> 
> .



I missed this before. Did someone actually build a ramp off the end of that tiny drop? If memory serves me, couldn't you roll down to the right of that drop?


----------



## Trev (Jul 7, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I missed this before. Did someone actually build a ramp off the end of that tiny drop? If memory serves me, couldn't you roll down to the right of that drop?



Yes, you can go to the right and there is a couple inch roller dip thingy.

Yes, at the end of that arguably knee high drop, there is now a down ramp for rolling.

I would stay off that drop btw, or bring a hammer. The nails on it are protruding enough to cause flats. Boards/logs are mia and the nails stayed.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 7, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> This sounds like a challenge to me.
> 
> I still want to get both of you to Nam.



a challenge?  lol, i liked the description he used.  I'll leave the challenges to the young kids like you!


----------



## Trev (Jul 7, 2010)

For the record, you need absolutely NO speed on the approach to Rules Jewels.

Last year it seemed like the 'issue' on the drop was maintaining speed to it. Or so said the folks I was with, as I only attempted it and failed, once.

I roll into it and almost come to a complete stop at the peak.. roll down.. slight pull back.. nothing but net.

-- Not being a critic here, more so trying to be informative. Many of the guys seem to feel it is hard to maintain needed speed... to drop it correctly. Not the case, I am by far NOT an expert either, but no speed into that turn is needed. It is a total 'mind fuck'. You guys( the guys I ride with, Jeff etc.. ) are dropping bigger stuff on normal down hills.. this is just setup to feel spooky..  a ramp.. off the ground.. etc. blah.. just saying..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

Trev said:


> For the record, you need absolutely NO speed on the approach to Rules Jewels.
> 
> Last year it seemed like the 'issue' on the drop was maintaining speed to it. Or so said the folks I was with, as I only attempted it and failed, once.
> 
> ...



I just need to not look at the wooden ramp. Bridges and these wooden features are what get in my head, but I seem to be a lot more comfortable riding them this year and have done plenty of them this year that I was walking last year just due to me not thinking about them when I come up on them and just riding them instead of pulling on the brakes!


----------



## Trev (Jul 7, 2010)

They stop me dead in my tracks sometimes. Really, they are total ' mind fucks'. 

*FACT IS:* I stopped on my first attempt last night too, got to the peak there and stopped. Then I laughed at myself turned around and got within 1 pedal stroke of the first wood plank there and hit it. Rode around the track and hit it again without any stops... just to 'own it' in my head.

That ramp is probably 1.5' wide. Here we are at Case crossing river beds on an 8' wide bridge like it was nothing. Now if you where on a single track section, with a drop twice as high...  you would hit it without thinking twice. You do at Case on that down hill where we lost the biker... rofl.. you know where I am talking about too.. lol..

OMG Tyler Mill even, that drop is easily twice the height... easily.

Rules Jewels is a knee high drop, that has a smooth landing that doesn't drop away either, meaning that the real drop height stays static no matter where you land it.

Look down the trail and go. We'll session it next time for pure ownership 

The fact it is 'up in the air' gives it that feeling of it being much higher/harder. it's the open space..  possible threat of falling.. Focus on the trail landing.

I always get caught up with -> that rock there, or that tree there etc.. and the bikes roll over them and end up not being an issue even if you wanted them to be. /shrug.



o3jeff said:


> I just need to not look at the wooden ramp. Bridges and these wooden features are what get in my head, but I seem to be a lot more comfortable riding them this year and have done plenty of them this year that I was walking last year just due to me not thinking about them when I come up on them and just riding them instead of pulling on the brakes!


----------



## Trev (Jul 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I just need to not look at the wooden ramp. Bridges and these wooden features are what get in my head



Oh, and to NOT get all ' I am the exert' on you, cause I am not an expert here...

I ask these guys I ride with for help, direction, critique what I am doing wrong etc.. 

When it comes to log rides and bridges, focus 'beyond' the end of the ride. If you feel your going over a side, try to feather the brake and/or pedal to keep balance. If your speed isn't changing and stays stagnant, that apparently makes the ride harder to balance.

I am trying that stuff, seems to help, my log rides are lasting much longer and I am going much further. It is hard as hell to not look straight down at the tire..heh.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I missed this before. Did someone actually build a ramp off the end of that tiny drop? If memory serves me, couldn't you roll down to the right of that drop?



If memory serves me, it wasn't that long ago that drop wasn't so tiny to you...


----------



## Trev (Jul 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> If memory serves me, it wasn't that long ago that drop wasn't so tiny to you...




Ya, I watched you wipe off it last year.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> If memory serves me, it wasn't that long ago that drop wasn't so tiny to you...



Very true, but why bother building a ramp off the end of a drop when you can roll it a couple of feet to the right? 

If the only option was either take the drop of walk it, I MIGHT agree with building a ramp. But when there is a rollable option right next to it, come on.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 7, 2010)

anyone hit the hobo cave drop yet?  or the rock drop after those multiple up and down rock rollers?


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2010)

Trev said:


> Ya, I watched you wipe off it last year.



Nice try, but we're talking about a different tiny drop.



MR. evil said:


> Very true, but why bother building a ramp off the end of a drop when you can roll it a couple of feet to the right?
> 
> If the only option was either take the drop of walk it, I MIGHT agree with building a ramp. But when there is a rollable option right next to it, come on.



I don't necessarily disagree with your opinion, I just found it funny that all those stunts that you used to stare at for 10 minutes before trying, are now so laughable. I guess that's the natural progression once you have achieved uber free-ride status. :razz:

Just not interested in all the dick waving here lately. Or perhaps I'm just jealous that I haven't gotten out riding as much as I'd like lately. Anyway, congrats on upping your game so much, guys.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 7, 2010)

No dick waving here since I did wipe out in the parking lot pre-ride Sunday and scraped the knee up. I just wanted to make sure our new friend Jason didn't expect too much out of me!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> I don't necessarily disagree with your opinion, I just found it funny that all those stunts that you used to stare at for 10 minutes before trying, are now so laughable. I guess that's the natural progression once you have achieved uber free-ride status. :razz:
> 
> Just not interested in all the dick waving here lately. Or perhaps I'm just jealous that I haven't gotten out riding as much as I'd like lately. Anyway, congrats on upping your game so much, guys.




Not dick vaiving at all, there are still many more things I won't do than I will on a bike.

How come when we are talking about drops and rollers it so called dick waiving, but when your riding buds are talking about how many feet of vert they climed or how fast they did a ride its not?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> I just found it funny that all those stunts that you used to stare at for 10 minutes before trying, .



BTW - I still stare at stuff for 5 or 10 minutes before trying, those things have just grown a little bit. The biggest change is that I now have riding partners (Trev, Murph) that like that type of stuff and are pushing me on a ride to ride basis.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> anyone hit the hobo cave drop yet?  or the rock drop after those multiple up and down rock rollers?



The only reason I will get back to Nass this season will be to hit the hobo cave drop and some more of the stuff on DT notch. whats this other drop your talking about.

BTW - the next time we hit Miller's Pond you should come. Tons of stuff to jump off and roll. Also a shit load of log ride & skinnies to fall off.


----------



## Trev (Jul 7, 2010)

Greg said:


> Nice try, but we're talking about a different tiny drop..



omg, grow up already.

Delete my account.

Pretty fucking please. My eyes are bleeding with this childish bullshit.


----------



## Trev (Jul 7, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> How come when we are talking about drops and rollers it so called dick waiving, but when your riding buds are talking about how many feet of vert they climed or how fast they did a ride its not?



Cause your riding style doesn't match his.


----------



## Greg (Jul 7, 2010)

Trev said:


> omg, grow up already.
> 
> Delete my account.



Irony.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 7, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> The only reason I will get back to Nass this season will be to hit the hobo cave drop and some more of the stuff on DT notch. whats this other drop your talking about.
> 
> BTW - the next time we hit Miller's Pond you should come. Tons of stuff to jump off and roll. Also a shit load of log ride & skinnies to fall off.



my grand total of bike riding this year is about 5 jumps off my workbench.  although one was in the dusk with about 6 beers in me so that counts as double.....

i'll get out eventually.  after riding those bikes at highland, i find it very difficult to get on my pos.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'll get out eventually.  after riding those bikes at highland, i find it very difficult to get on my pos.



After riding the chair lift at Highland I found it very difficult to have to pedal up hill.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> my grand total of bike riding this year is about 5 jumps off my workbench.  although one was in the dusk with about 6 beers in me so that counts as double.....



The drunken one that I witnessed counts for at least double, maybe even triple since there was such an audience...


----------

